# Smoked pickles



## chef jay

My dills were done earlier than expected, or I just couldn't wait. Either way, after eating some I thought about using them in something as I often like to use them for something outside of snacking. I thought of an idea of splitting them, seeding them, stuffing it with cheese (blue, brie or cheddar) and then smoking them. Anyone every try smoking them? On paper, or in my mind, it sounds great.


----------



## venture

My first thought is "what are you thinking"?

My second thought is to check the search bars for "ronp".

That guy never saw anything he didn't want to smoke.

R.I.P. ronp


----------



## meateater

Oh hell ya!!! fill with peanut butter a slice of bananna and wrapped with bacon. Thank you ..thank you very much.


----------



## meateater

Double.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Hot off the smoker pickles sounds a little weird...But smoked and chilled pickles stuffed with a mix of Garlic and Dill with Cream Cheese might be kick butt!...JJ


----------



## dj mishima

This sounds interesting.  Hot pickles aren't too wierd to anyone who has had deep fried pickles.


----------



## jonboat

I think "interesting is a good description - I like deep fried pickles, and figure there's really good odds that I'd like smoked pickles.  

I say that Chef Jay needs to make up a batch and let us know how good they are.


----------



## bluebombersfan

Jonboat said:


> I think "interesting is a good description - I like deep fried pickles, and figure there's really good odds that I'd like smoked pickles.
> 
> I say that Chef Jay needs to make up a batch and let us know how good they are.


I agree I would love to see how they turn out!


----------



## fred2448

I took a BBQ boot camp last year. While the briskets were smoking one of the side items they had us do "Grickles". Large deli pickles, seeds scooped out, lined with pepperoni and topped with cheddar cheese. I make them all the time now.


----------



## gersus

That's pretty interesting. I love fried pickles! Maybe some smoke, then battered and fried?


----------



## sprky

LOL this is interesting. My wife might like them but I'm sure I wouldn't, as I don't like fried  pickles, the few times I have had them they was mushy.  This reminds me of when the wife was pregnant  with our youngest boy. She would eat pickle, peanut butter and banana sandwiches. I was like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would just shake my head and go on. Wounder if that's why he LOVES dill pickles so much, I kid you not he can and will eat a whole jar, anything that has pickles on it he orders extra extra pickles.


----------



## bluebombersfan

Hmmm....I would love to try one of those!!!


----------



## smokinhusker

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Hot off the smoker pickles sounds a little weird...But smoked and chilled pickles stuffed with a mix of Garlic and Dill with Cream Cheese might be kick butt!...JJ


Hmmm, just sounds wrong but could turn out to be some delectable. I think these sound good and Fred's look awesome. I take kosher dills, spread some dried beef with a cream cheese mixture, wrap it around the dill pickle and slice them up! Man they don't last long at all.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I do like fried pickles but smoked just sounds wrong in so so many ways. But then again they could be really yummO to.


----------



## duanes

The pic shows those as fairly lightly cooked.  How long do you smoke them for and at what temp?  Have you used any other toppings?

 


fred2448 said:


> I took a BBQ boot camp last year. While the briskets were smoking one of the side items they had us do "Grickles". Large deli pickles, seeds scooped out, lined with pepperoni and topped with cheddar cheese. I make them all the time now.


----------



## fred2448

These were from the boot camp and were placed in the smoker for about an hour while the brisket was resting. Now when i do them i smoke for about 1.5 hours @ 250 with more smoke than the one in the photo had.


----------



## scrappynadds

I must admit they look yummy but for some reason they dont sound good.....


----------



## duanes

I said that about pickled eggs, fried green tomatoes, kimchi, and few other weird items but sometimes the odd is pretty good.  when I was a kid, my mom would make corn bread and white kidney bean soup and me and my siblings hated the soup - now, the soup alone is mighty tasty!  I'll try most things once, if nothing else, so I can say with personal experience, "that ain't so good"

Dill pickles with pepperoni and cheese, well, 3 things I like - we'll see if they go together! 

 


Scrappynadds said:


> I must admit they look yummy but for some reason they dont sound good.....


----------



## roller

I am going to try this under the broiler of my stove...First..


----------



## chefrc

I am going to have to try them before I shoot them down. I love all the ingreidents, so what's not to love?


----------



## bama bbq

Whenever I read an interesting idea like this one, I often think back to the guy who saw the first egg being laid and decided it would be good to eat.  I say go for it and let us know what you think.


----------



## pokerace

HI..actually someone has came up with smoking pickles and selling them now. Company is called TRU.

They have Kosher, bread and butter and smoked black pepper pickles and really really yummy!


----------



## bbqbeast

I was just outside thinking to myself......I WONDER IF ANYONE has ever smoked pickles?? Aaaaaaand here I am. I am thinking smoked pickles and cheddar on top of a big burger would be awesome!

Big E's BBQ


----------



## a basham

I know this i kinda a old thread but i knew a guy that smoked pickles and cherrys at a lake marina tavern we go to every year. He made bloddy marys with them plus carrots,peppers, celery and pickeld aspairigas (forgive the spealing) . He called it a bloddy salad bar . It was the best bloddy marys that I have ever had!!! i turned dozens of people onto this place and they would stop by the marina just to go have one not even go on the lake. He since has moved and quit and they just aint the same since. Ther was nothing better after a hot day on the lake than to idile the boat in and have 1 or 2 or 4. But im working on recreating them as we speek. The only info he ever gave is he used the valasic dills with mesquite and just the basic cherrys with the seed, in the bag from the local grocery store with mesquite. He also stored them in mason jars filled with vodka. Im not a big head shake when ya take a drink kina guy and these were super smooth!! I wish I knew where that guy moved those things were awsome!!!


----------



## sunshinecow

hey man, we really want to smoke some pickles, but cant find a recipe to do it. how did you do yours?


----------



## shaggy91954

I am a pickle lover from way back.  I buy the baby cucumbers from the farmer's market here when they are in season and can several jars a year.  Fried dills are great and I'm sure these would hit the spot for snack food as well.  I even drink the pickle juice (from store bought dills, not the brine I put mine in).  Did you know that pickle juice helps reduce leg cramps?  It contains more electrolytes than Gatorade.  Sports trainers often give it to athletes.  I'm thinking you could cut one end off and use one of those devices that you core jalapenos with and fill with all kinds of stuff then smoke upright on the ABT holders.  Alrighty then.............another way to eat pickles.


----------

